# Beretta 302 manual?



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

I misplaced my manual for my shotgun. I know, "stupid move". The one I am looking for is for a Beretta Mod. A. 302-Cal.12 12GA. 3IN- 28 inches M.
Could not find a link for a manual anywhere. Any of you experts know a link for one?


----------

